# Mini Donkeys



## daisie1 (Aug 9, 2017)

Does anyone know if miniature donkeys make good guard donkeys? Looking for some protection against coyotes.


----------



## k9kenai (Jul 1, 2017)

What are you protecting from the coyotes? Unless you have free range poultry, outside cats, or a very small herd of goats or sheep that you plan on breeding so there will be vulnerable young, I don't think the coyotes will be much of an issue. Coyotes are scavenger animals and opportunistic hunters; they aren't your typical hunters and will not seek out prey as wolves do unless it is easily accessible and poses no threat to them.

Most mini donkeys I have seen are too small to stand a chance against a predator, but again the coyotes (even a large pack of them) probably wouldn't bother with a larger animal unless they were desperately hungry or rabid. A standard size donkey is your typical "guard donkey", although some will use a mammoth jack as well. I have several friends who have them in our area not to ward off the masses of coyotes that live around here (and even the wolves) but instead they keep away the stray dog packs and mountain lions that pose much more of a realistic threat to their livestock.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Geez, I was hoping to see some pics of cute little mini donkeys.


----------

